# New Pictures of Bailey



## Marilyn (Feb 2, 2011)

These are just a couple new pictures of Bailey hanging out in a bonding pouch I made for her  I can wear it like a backpack and it has a little window that lets air and light in but also has a flap that can cover the window if it gets too bright and a zipper at the top so she can't climb out while I'm walking around the house.


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Aww she's so darn cute!  The pouch you made sure psounds lovely.


----------



## Marilyn (Feb 2, 2011)

Thanks 

Yes she really seems to enjoy it  she sniffs around in there and finds a comfy spot and then cuddles right in. She is really getting more and more comfortable with me every week. She finally noticed the meal worms I keep trying to give her, I put one in front of her today and she grabbed it and chomped away. A week ago she wouldn't even sniff it, she was ignoring them and walking past them. This sounds kinda weird but she has actually calmed down a bit in the last few days even though she's quilling now and I know this because some quills or spines are falling out and they seem to be smaller than the new ones and I can see quite a few new ones coming in that are thicker and longer. I thought for sure she would be more grumpy while quilling but she seemed to be more grumpy the few days leading up to the quilling. I have been giving her oatmeal baths to help though.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Pouch Pictures, Please!!

Or a pattern would be even better!!


----------



## rivoli256 (Mar 1, 2009)

I second MissC's request! & your Bailey is adorable!


----------



## Marilyn (Feb 2, 2011)

Sorry the pictures aren't really great because Bailey was still in there..lol I didn't want to disturb her. I didn't use a pattern or anything I just made it a bit bigger than a normal pocket that I would make for her cage and added the zipper and straps and made a window.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Rivoli...doesn't it p--- you off when people say things like:

"I didn't use a pattern or anything I just made it a bit bigger than a normal pocket that I would make for her cage and added the zipper and straps and made a window" 

and make it sound so simple - like any idiot could do it. :roll: 

I think she bought it.


----------



## Marilyn (Feb 2, 2011)

Nope ..didn't buy it... here's a picture of the sewing machine I used and the leftover pink fabric and a piece of the white plastic screen stuff I used and some of the other pouches I made the same day.


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Bailey is adorable! The pink really looks good on her. 
And your bag is awesome! Well done!! I love the addition of the window. I'm sure she loves it.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Very cute bag.  

What type of plastic mesh did you use? If it's the plastic canvas, be careful with it. I tried plastic canvas in a bag one time and it didn't last well at all. If it bends, it cracks, at least the stuff I used did. :roll:


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Bailey is precious and it sounds like you truly adore her. The pink pouch is so sweet. Good point Nancy, and you have a ton of sewing experience.


----------

